# RDA gesucht!



## darksnake (15. März 2014)

Hi, habe vor längerer Zeit aufgehört WoW zu spielen und würde jetzt gerne wieder anfangen um mich auf das neue Addon vorzubereiten.  Suche deshalb jemanden der mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung verpassen kann. 

Bitte PM an mich wegen Email. 

Danke schon im voraus
Gruß


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. März 2014)

Tja, das wird nix mehr:



> Einladungen für die Rolle der Auferstehung können noch bis zum 18. Februar 2014 versendet werden. Falls ihr noch eine ausstehende Einladung habt, könnt ihr diese noch 30 Tage ab dem Tag, an dem ihr sie empfangen habt, nutzen. Danach wird die Einladung ablaufen und die Vorzüge können nicht länger eingelöst werden.


----------



## darksnake (15. März 2014)

OK das wusste ich nicht. Danke für die Info.


----------

